# knotless hair bands???



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Saw an advert for knotless hair bands for dogs. Anyone try them?

https://www.knotlesshairwrap.com/


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I have not tried them, Aviannah is still a puppy and it is not quite long enough yet. I use hair clips to keep it up and out of her eyes. I am curious if anyone has though!


----------



## Gigi's Dogmom (May 16, 2017)

They look pretty cool but I have a feeling I wouldn't have better luck with those than I do with bands. Gigi just won't sit still!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love the idea, I think I just might try them.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I love the idea, I think I just might try them.


If you do please let me know what you think of them!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

If you can get this wonderful bow into your dog's hair, I'd say you're a bow champion!!!!!

So precious!

Lainie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just got a foster girl and having Tyler I never have done a topknot. When I put out a plea for help on FB a couple of people said they use these bands and that they're great. I don't think I'll have her that long so I didn't order them but people really seemed to like them.:chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue - I've tried them. They work really well on Breeze who never touches her topknot. But they didn't work well for Lacie who wants to rearrange her topknot the minute I put it up.

So I think it depends on whether or not the fluff leaves their topknot alone.


----------

